# How to get permission to build trails in town park



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok, I live in a small town. Next to my high school there is a park with a hill that is pretty steep and about 100 yards long. Me and some buddies keep looking at it and talking about how east it would be to build a slalom course on it. At first I kind of passed it off as a dream, but I got to thinking:

The trails I normally ride are in a town park, and they have everything from beginner xc trails to black diamond stuff, a slalom course, and some dirt jumps. The problem is that they are about an hours drive from my house, and the park by my school is a 20 minute bike ride.The park I ride at was even given access to equiptment to build with!!! 

Im not expecting that. We can do the work ourselves, and my dad has a backhoe and a kubota rtv that I might be able to use if we really needed them.

All I want is for the town to give me the green light to build it, but I have NO idea where to begin or who to contact. You guys probably have more experience than me, so any advice would be awesome!! Thanks in advance.


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

If it's a city owned park you should start with the local park district. :thumbsup:


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

city...thats pretty good. Were talking a township in the middle of nowhere with about 800 residents over 13 square miles. Im not sure there is a park district lol


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

You should find out everything you can about how the trails were built in the park you now ride in. Pull up old news articles, contact the local park officials and bike club. Even though you say it is an hour away, hopefully it is the same state. See if you can find any additional examples of what you want in your state.

Think about potential objections and problems, and how you would address them. Problems could include erosion, access, complaints from neighbors, liability, budget, etc...

You might need some allies. Got a local bike club? Local bike shops? Bike team at a local high school or college? Network with them.


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

Who are the elected officials in your township? If it is a small place (even if it's a huge place, for that matter), you wouldn't be out of line walking up to the mayor or council head and telling them about your idea and asking them where a good place to start with your idea would be. I bet in your town they could get you pointed in the right direction.

Good luck!


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice everyone!!! I would try getting ahold of someone from the town (idk any names off hand). Im more worried that they are gonna laugh at me because im only 17. Im going to contact the head of wnymba (western NY mtb association) and see what he has to say, and if I can build some support behind the idea. Then maybe I could have him talk to the town supervisor because he will get taken more seriously than I would


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

Destin said:


> city...thats pretty good. Were talking a township in the middle of nowhere with about 800 residents over 13 square miles. Im not sure there is a park district lol


Someone working for the town is responsible for managing the park. It might be the mayor, town board, etc. Look the phone numbers for the town offices in your local phone book and start calling. If the town is as small as you say someone will be able to point you in the right direction.

Even if you don't have the backing of a big cycling organization if doesn't hurt to say "what do you think about this?" And see what kind of response you get.


----------

